# Quercus Super Hybrid!



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Greetings folks, a while back you might remember a most wonderful and successful trade that took place between Quercusuber and myself... http://slingshotforu...th-quercusuber/

Well in with the trade was this debarked and unfinished cork fork = Quercus suber








I have spiced it up a bit and have decided to rename this one.... QUERCUS SUPER!
Fork tips are walnut and cherry with paduak
Buttcap is purpleheart, pine and paduak.
Sanded to 600
Finished with danish oil and mellow beeswax.


























Thanks for watching, and thanks to SSF for the constant inspiration from all its wonderful members.

Brandon/Btoon


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful laminates on the tips and end!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That's lovely, man!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

She looks ready to take to out on an expense date.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Nice work...a blending of cultures


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks Natty Fork, Bill, Orcrender and Sofreto! Much love to ya guys!


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Mijo ! Wonderful work...!







can't wait to see it with bands !!!







....Really...really cool ...really!
eatshurfacebichoface!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice. Love that you included the pine, rare in slingshots. The striped tips are just amazing.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

thanks maomao! i'll band it up tonight and we'll be shooting it tomorrow!!!! and QIMN, thanks for the love, FYI, that pine was salvaged from a dumpster!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Just looked at this again. the last pic! the slingshot is floating! Did you guys see this!?!? Seriously look. The shadow, with the marbles, and the grayed wood background...nice bit of photography there.,


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job Brandon!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet, I love colors in slingshots!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks rockslinger and devoman! glad you guys like it! and QIMN, nice observation


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

nice! well done!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Awesome slingshot, I love a real pretty oak!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thankyou my friends tose b and gopher! You guys rock


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant! I would put that on a shelf and just look at it. Very nice work and great colors.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Se ve preciosa! hasta pareciera que trae aretes jeje! excelente amigo Bicho.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

wow, very powerful colours, i like it very much, wonderfully







!!


----------



## studio6 (Aug 16, 2012)

love the fork swells!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ordie, Chepo, eshot, mr teh, and studio6, thank you so very much for the kind words!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I should come and camp out in your workshop so you can teach me how to do those!!! Beautiful job.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolutely AMAZING job!!!!
That's really a compliment to our trade and to the species of cork oak wood. Simply fantastic, my friend
Realmente muito bom...Obrigado!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, now that's a piece of CORK!!!!! Flatband


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Charles said:


> Hey, now that's a piece of CORK!!!!! Flatband


Thanks Gary, I love this wood, it is gorgeous, a great wood within the Oak family.


----------

